# Mtn Goat Painting Help...



## JuddCT

So some of you might remember a couple of paintings I have shared that my wife has done. This is the one I got for Christmas of my WPG:










Well she is doing another and this one will be for my father to help remember his Mtn Goat hunt last fall. I will post updates as she goes through the process (which I think is cool as I have no artistic ability at all). Here is her general plan:










Can anyone guess the Mtn in the background?

Also if anyone has any good pics of goats they would like to share she would appreciate it as it helps her in the process.

Thanks!


----------



## Dunkem

Goofy has some pics in the photo gallery. Also check your PMs.


----------



## martymcfly73

Your wife has talent! Can't wait for the finished product.


----------



## DallanC

JuddCT said:


> Also if anyone has any good pics of goats they would like to share she would appreciate it as it helps her in the process.
> 
> Thanks!


Cool work, she is talented. Here's some reference pictures (scroll down a little):

http://www.utahsportsmen.com/gallery/album.php?album_id=2&sk=t&sd=d&st=0&start=12

-Dallanc


----------



## JuddCT

Thanks for the replies. I was out checking on my turkey spots this weekend and got back and saw some work on the painting had been done. Here it is:










By the way, it is King's Peak in the background. The goat was shot up there so it had to be a part of the painting. Enjoy!


----------



## tallbuck

Your wife did a fantastic job on the Chukar painting! 
Please keep us posted on the work with the goat painting. So far it is impressive. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JuddCT

tallbuck thanks for the reminder. Here is where it is at right now.


----------



## Longgun

Coming along nicely!

Its incredible what some can do with a few layers of paint and a whole lotta talent. 8)


----------



## tallbuck

Judd, 

How is the picture going? Update....?


----------



## JuddCT

Sorry not much as she is helping me do trim work and painting our basement we are finishing. Here you go. I love the rocks so far...


----------



## RandomElk16

Pretty Amazing!


----------



## elkaddict11

She looks to be one talented individual! That is one talent I have always been envious of! So impressive to see what people are capable of! Is this a hobby of hers or does she do it as a profession? I love wildlife artwork!


----------



## JuddCT

Little bit of a hobby, but has sold some in the past.


----------



## Huntin8

That's awesome. I can't wait to see it when its finished!


----------



## tallbuck

Love the rock detail! Looking awesome!


----------

